# Blue green lines coming from the top of the screen heading downwards



## k187dank (Jun 2, 2010)

i have a 42 inch Sony plasma TV and there are about 20 different lines about 2 cm thick coming down toward the bottom they reach almost all the way to the bottom of the screen.the screen isn't cracked or anything. i was wondering if anyone knew what was wrong or how to repair it.? i would greatly appreciate it.


----------

